# Latest Project



## Twig Man (Jan 24, 2013)

I was able to obtain a large heartpine beam that was recovered from a dam built in 1868. This will be most ambitious project to date. I have been trying to dig nails out of it most of the day. The nails are very brittle and look to have been handpoured. The colors inside are incredible! I will post a pic when its finished sometime towards the end of summer.:wacko1:

[attachment=17082]


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 24, 2013)

Twig Man said:


> I was able to obtain a large heartpine beam that was recovered from a dam built in 1868. This will be most ambitious project to date. I have been trying to dig nails out of it most of the day. The nails are very brittle and look to have been handpoured. The colors inside are incredible! I will post a pic when its finished sometime towards the end of summer.:wacko1:



I love wood (and other materials) that have a story or some history.


----------



## Twig Man (Jan 24, 2013)

I do too. I love the history on this piece. here is a video of where it came from


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 24, 2013)

Twig Man said:


> I do too. I love the history on this piece. here is a video of where it came from


----------



## Twig Man (Jan 24, 2013)

He lives fairly close to me and dropped off this beam the other day. It is going to make a beautiful bowl


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 24, 2013)

Twig Man said:


> He lives fairly close to me and dropped off this beam the other day. It is going to make a beautiful bowl



I'm an Alabama boy too. What part are you from? I'm from Huntsville. As a matter of fact, I happen to be here now visiting my Mom.


----------



## LoneStar (Jan 24, 2013)

Very cool ! Cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## Twig Man (Jan 24, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > He lives fairly close to me and dropped off this beam the other day. It is going to make a beautiful bowl
> ...



I live in Dothan. Small world. Where in Co. do you live?


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 24, 2013)

Twig Man said:


> Steelart99 said:
> 
> 
> > Twig Man said:
> ...



Peyton. A little rural town east of Colorado Springs.


----------



## Twig Man (Jan 24, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > Steelart99 said:
> ...



I love that area. I used to work at a camp in Colorado Springs called Eagle lake. It was close to a castle called Glenn Eryie. Great times there!


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 24, 2013)

Twig Man said:


> Steelart99 said:
> 
> 
> > Twig Man said:
> ...



Small world. I know of Eagle Lake camps and I've been by where Glenn Eryie is.


----------



## WoodLove (Jan 25, 2013)

What a coincidence...... I grew up in Eagle Lake..... Florida....lol


----------

